# Welche Larve ist das ??



## Eugen (26. Mai 2007)

Hi all,
ich habe gestern von jemand privat Seerosenrhizome geschickt bekommen.
Beim Auspacken fielen etliche kleine 8 - 12mm lange Würmchen auf den Tisch.
Beim Betrachten unter einem Mikroskop stellten sich diese "Würmchen" als mir unbekannte Larven heraus.
Die Dinger sind rotschwarz,haben "Greifer" am Maul sowie 2 kurze Fühler und direkt hinterm Kopfteil zwei rundliche,stark "flimmerbehaarte" Füße.dann folgen ca 10 Körpersegmente und am Hinterteil wieder zwei Füße sowie 2 kurze,fadenartige Fortsätze.
Digi hab ich natürlich nicht zur Hand,es kam dann auch ein heftiger Regen und ich war froh,die Rhizome ins Becken zu bringen.
Kann hier jemand nach der Beschreibung etwas zur Identifizierung der Larven beitragen ???
Ich hab zwar schon im "Netz" gesucht,aber nix gefunden.
__ Seerosenblattkäfer oder -__ Zünsler sind es nicht, die kenn ich


----------



## niri (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Hallo Eugen,

sind das vielleicht rote Zuckmückenlarven (Chironomus)?



Liebe Grüße
Ina


----------



## Eugen (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Hallo Ina,
ich hab gestern die Rhizome nochmals genauer untersucht und noch einige dieser Larven gefunden.
Es sind Zuckmückenlarven.
Vielen,vielen Dank.
Solche Viecher hatte mein Teich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Thorsten (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Du hast ja auch kein Filter....die habe ich zu hunderten im Spaltsieb etc hängen.

Die sind ab und an ein Leckerli für die Fische.


----------



## Eugen (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Moin Thorsten,
die Dinger sprechen angeblich für ne schlechte Wasserqualität.  
Angeblich sind das "Zeigertiere" für Gütequalität IV, also stark eutrophiert.


----------



## Thorsten (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Moin Eugen,

aha, ich kenne keine Filteranlage wo die *nicht *drin hängen.... 

Ob das etwas mit schlechter Wasserqualität zu tun hat  kann ich mir aber nicht so recht vorstellen.


----------



## Eugen (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Kann ich mir auch nicht.
Ich kenn den Teich aus dem die Rhizome stammen.
Aber so hab ich halt gegoogelt.  
Nicht alles,was im WWW.steht muss richtig sein.


----------



## Armin (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Ahoi,

die Zuckmückenlarven leben in der Tat in Abwässerkanälen im Faulschlamm.
Früher, als Lebendfutter noch erlaubt war, konnte man diese neben Tubifex im Anglershop gekauft werden.

http://reflex.at/~biolab/Unterseiten/Fotoseiten/Tiere_im_Wasser/chironomus.htm

Gruß Armin


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Hi Leute.

Hab auch noch ein Tierchen wo ich mich frage was das ist. Wollte nicht erst einen extra Thread aufmachen.


Hier ist es. Sorry für die Schlechte Qualität, ist ein Handyfoto. 
 


Sieht aus wie ne Raupe mit Schwanz. Weiß jetzt nicht ob es im Wasser lebt oder ob es vom Baum reingefallen ist.


----------



## Maxwell (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

So, ich jetzt mal Böse bin..  
Was soll in den Teich und was soll nicht herein? Mein Gott, ich habe einen Naturtümpel und da kann herein was eben so kommt. Drinne sind Fische ( Goldfarben) __ Frösche, __ Molche und was weiss ich noch.
Habe keinen Filter und schon gar nicht einen Skimmer ( geiles Wort) habe keine Kois und will diese auch gar nicht. Mein Wasser ist mal klar aber dann auch mal wieder grün, na und? ist eben ein Naturteich.
So besteht dieser Tümpel schon seit einigen Jahren und er ist schön, nicht abgedreht aber eben natürlich.
Und wenn irgendwelche neue __ Würmer kommen, ok - der Teich wird es schon irgendwie regeln.

In diesem Sinne - Gruss an alle die einen Naturteich haben und nicht immer das neuste Filter oder was weiss ich haben müssen.

Teich - das Wort kommt aus der Natur, ein Koi oder Schwimmteich sind keine Teiche - sondern künstlich am Leben gehaltene Wasservorräte die durch Chemie und Technik niemals natürlich sein können. Ich gehe zum Schwimmen am Baggersee oder in das Schwimmbad und Kois, naja - damit kann ich gar nichts anfangen. Einen riesen Becken bauen mit erheblichen Finanziellen aufwand um diese Fische zu vermehren? Nein, dann lieber mein Naturtümpel wo das Wasser nicht immer klar ist, was es auch nicht sein muss.

Natur ist Natur und so sollte es auch bleiben.

Gruss


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Und was hat das jetzt mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun?


----------



## Maxwell (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Und was hat das jetzt mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun?



Damit, dass man sich nicht immer verrückt machen sollte wenn irgendetwas kommt was man nicht kennt und eventuell in den sauber totgepflegten Teich nicht hineinsoll  
Darum geht es. Lasst doch alles hinein - die Natur findet immer einen Weg.

Gruss
Maxwell


----------



## Eugen (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Hi Maxwell,
vielleicht wollen Mirko und ich nur wissen,was da so kreucht und fleucht.
Im Unterschied zu dir (drinnen sind Fische,.. und was weiss ich noch),wollens wir halt wissen. Mehr nicht.  

Eugen, der auch einen Namen hat


----------



## Sternthaler13 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Hi Maxwell,
immer, wenn Du künstlich ein Gewässer erzeugst, ist es "künstlich". Das ist schon fast eine philosophische Frage, ab wann es wirklich ein "Naturteich" ist, oder nicht. In der Natur gibt es keine Teich mit Folie. Und ich denke schon, dass man dann dafür Sorge tragen sollte, dass es den Viechern dadrin auch gut gehen sollte. Was hilft Dir, wenn das Wasser umkippt und tausend Kleinstlebewesen über den Jordan gehen...auch wenn denen keiner eine Traueranzeige schalten wird. Ich finde auch okay, wenn sich jeder hier über seine Wasserqualität und die Viecher, die einwandern, Gedanken macht. Außerdem ist es halt spannend zu wissen, was es alles gibt.

Ich habe übrigens auch erst hier im Forum wirklich für mich beschlossen, dass ich definitiv keine Fische will. Ich könnte keine Nacht ruhig schlafen, wenn ich befürchten würde, dass irgendwas mit denen nicht stimmt. Hier haben sie eine Infektion, dort eine Schuppenkrankheit. Und immer die ph-Werte messen. Nö. Mir reicht schon die Sorgen um meine Katzen. Eine mit Arthrose und die andere ist so ein Schiesser, das ich denke, die kriegt irgendwann einen Herzinfarkt


----------



## Sternthaler13 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

P.S. und ich war seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr im Urlaub wegen unserer Haustiere   Weil ich immer denke, die glauben, ich hätte sie verlassen  Und das macht mich wahnsinnig. Also bleibe ich einfach daheim


----------



## Sternthaler13 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

nochmal P.S.: Ich meine natürlich "Schisser" und nicht die Unterwäsche *lach*


----------



## jochen (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Hi Maxwell,

bevor du wieder böse wirst... 

klick doch einfach bei den Antworten erst mal auf die Usernamen mit denen du dich austauschen möchtest.

Da kannst du viel erfahren,

zB,

kannst du ihr Profil lesen,
alle ihre Antworten und Themen anklicken die sie erstellt haben,

du kannst dich dann ein _Bild_ über den verschiedenen Usern machen,

probiers mal...bei Eugen und Sachiel (der unterschreibt seine Beiträge übrigens mit Mirko seinen Namen)

gelle haben beide keine sterilen Teiche... 

Hier mal ein Bildchen von Eugens Teich...boah und alles ohne Fisch... 

(Antwort 259)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3716/page-26

Sind wir nun nicht einer Meinung das den beiden einfach nur interessiert was in ihren Teich so kreucht und fleucht?

Nix für ungut...  ,

aber das hier ist ein Forum bei dem sich Koinasen und Naturteichliebhaber friedlich nebeneinander und vor allem auch untereinander austauschen,

ohne dabei gleich böse zu werden...

viel Spaß noch hier im Forum, es lohnt sich hier zu lesen...


wirklich...


----------



## Maxwell (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Maxwell,
> 
> bevor du wieder böse wirst...
> 
> ...




Öhm, ich bin doch nicht Böse geworden, habe lediglich geschrieben.. jetzt nicht alle böse auf mich sein  

Lesen Bildet  

Gruss
Maxwell


----------



## jochen (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Hi Maxwell,

 ...


----------



## Maxwell (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Hast Recht, habe mich leider vertan. Original war .. Sorry ich jetzt mal Böse bin.
Aber das war nicht Böse sondern mehr Ironisch gemeint.
Tut mir leid wenn das falsch herüber gekommen ist  

Gruss
Maxwell


----------



## niri (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Hallo Mirko,

bei Deinen Tierchen handelt es sich wohl um Rattenschwanzlarven also diese hier:

http://www.bba.de/mitteil/presse/insektwoche/schwebfliege/190504.htm

Liebe Grüsse
Ina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Hi Ina.

Danke, das wird sie wohl sein.

Auf der Seite steht aber:


> Ihr Name kommt von der Lebensweise der Larven, die in jauchigen Pfützen, Sickergruben oder in verrottendem Schlamm leben.


 Ist das jetzt ein schlechtes Zeichen?


----------



## gabi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Larve ist das ??*

Hi Mirko,



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das jetzt ein schlechtes Zeichen?



muss nicht. Zumindest verrottenden Schlamm hat man doch im Teich. Und das mit der Jauchegrube heißt ja nur dass die Viecher so robust sind und auch in einer Jauchegrube leben können.


@Ina,

du hast tolle links. Da werde ich mal stöbern.


----------

